# Bird dogs that don't shed...



## sir mendalot

or shed very little. 

We had a little Setter that passed a couple of years ago and are feeling it's time to get a dog again. Issue is, we typically have indoor dogs. Hence, my wife is very partial to a dog that doesn't shed, like a Portugese Water Dog or Poodle. But, as the saying goes, "that dog don't hunt"...literally. At least the kind of Upland hunting that I want to do. 

Please advise.

Mendalot


----------



## Steelheadfred

There are still lines of Standard Poodles that hunt - google it and see what comes up!

What style do you want to hunt in? Do you want a flusher or pointer?


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

sir mendalot said:


> .
> But, as the saying goes, "that dog don't hunt"...literally.


I like that quote; it applies to a lot of situations. :lol: 

Well, even poodles shed some, just not as much as most breeds. And finding a poodle that would make a halfway decent bird dog would be a real long shot IMHO. If you pick a breed with short hair and keep up to snuff with grooming, the sheding will be minimized. There are plenty of good field dog breeds out here- just pick a pup and go.

Natty B.


----------



## dyemen

sir mendalot said:


> or shed very little.
> 
> We had a little Setter that passed a couple of years ago and are feeling it's time to get a dog again. Issue is, we typically have indoor dogs. Hence, my wife is very partial to a dog that doesn't shed, like a Portugese Water Dog or Poodle. But, as the saying goes, "that dog don't hunt"...literally. At least the kind of Upland hunting that I want to do.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Mendalot


I keep my wachtels inside when I am home......I cannot say that I have an issue with shedding or hair......believe it or not with their long hair?? 

But I used to have 3 GSP's in the house and it seemed like every nook and cranny, if you didn't vacuum had a layer of hair over it, within a week! They(wachtelhunds) are flushers......if that is the style you hunt...... and they are the most wonderfull family/indoor dogs that I have ever owned....sweet, gentle, and VERY laid back in the house! 

good luck on your search!
Dave


----------



## Deegans Weims

My standard poodle is a Great pointer!!!!! However i would not take her out to hunt her. Even with a short haircut, everything and anything sticks to her hair! Grooming is bad enough!  If you are considering a standard.... I will be breeding her sometime in June. We are expecting reds, blues, and apricots. 

Our Weimaraners are the closest dogs we have had to being non shedding. I have had some people come for a standard poodle pup because of allergies, saw the weim, didnt have reaction to their coat, brought out my dobe and instant allergic reaction. Go Figure? They decided they would rather have a weim instead... NO haircuts on a weim


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

If you don't have dog hair all over ya, how'n tha he** is anyone going to know you own a dog??? :lol:


----------



## Deegans Weims

wyle_e_coyote said:


> If you don't have dog hair all over ya, how'n tha he** is anyone going to know you own a dog??? :lol:


Who needs hair?

If you cant tell by........ 
1 the nose prints on the windows of the house and the car,
2 muddy paw prints on the floor,
3 the stream of drool from the water dish to wherever they decided to run to, 
4 the smell of gas they just passed then ran like a mad man in the other room
5 all the crazy looking toys all over the place. 


........ "then Houston we have a problem" :help:


----------



## Tecumseh

I know of some dogs that don't shed too much. Can anyone guess the type I am thinking of?


----------



## connie893

I recently posted a blog on Non Shedding Hunting Dogs which might be helpful in answering this question.

Best of luck,

Connie M.
Non Shedding Dogs Blog


----------



## hehibrits

If they got a dog it would be almost 10 by now....


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bobby

hehibrits said:


> if they got a dog it would be almost 10 by now....


*good catch*


----------



## midwestfisherman

hehibrits said:


> if they got a dog it would be almost 10 by now....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using ohub campfire


doh!!


----------



## Worm Dunker

All dogs shedd. If you were happy with your setter get another and just kept it shaved.


----------



## Scout on the look out

Griffons don't shed much.


----------



## bluekona

Scout on the look out said:


> Griffons don't shed much.


I heard the dame thing. I know all dogs shed but they are not as bad as most


----------



## Rooster_Smasher

But everything taste better with dog hair in it.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

RUN ITS A ZOMBIETHREAD!!!!

Maybe the OP will report their results?


----------



## cross3700

NEMichsportsman said:


> RUN ITS A ZOMBIETHREAD!!!!
> 
> Maybe the OP will report their results?


His/her last post was in 2008 so probably not.


----------



## scales-n-tails

A good brush and grooming really help with the shedding look at my avatar they all run the house:yikes: Not a hair free house but we brush and groom when needed.


----------



## jimmyjette14

Well dont look at a Chessie or Lab. hair every wear Daily!:rant: I thought we had a Cat . It turned out just to be Dust Bunnies:lol:


----------

